# Cove cuts for raised panels



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi LJ's! I was looking at way to create raised panels cheaply as I can't dish out a hundred or so dollars for a set of router/shaper bits. My question is, has anyone ever used the table saw set up to cut a cove, to cut the profile around the edge of a raised panel?

I think this could be a great solution for raised panels, and the frame shouldn't be too hard, a couple of rabbets and ogee profile and I should be set. Whats your opinion on this idea?


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a step by step for cutting cove raised panels on a table saw:

http://woodworking.about.com/od/woodworkingplansdesigns/ss/CoveCabinetDoor.htm

That also has instructions for making the frame for the doors, but near the end it gets into the raising of the panels.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

You can read my thread about my issues and how I solved them here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44770

Essentially, I took a straight bit to cut the "shoulder" and then used a cove bit to "raise the panel. Worked out very nicely I think.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You can also cut a straight raised panel with hand planes. So people who don't have any power tools yet have a way to do it to. Of course many craftspeople choose to do it this way anyways.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow thanks guys! Didn't know this was already an idea, I should've done some searching first. Thanks for the videos, I can't wait to watch.

@helluvawreck - Thanks, I've seen I think Paul Sellers cut the straight raised panels by hand also, It works out pretty well with a bit of practice. Im sure that you could easily make a cove-cut raised panel by hand with a hollow moulding plane, but I don't have any yet


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You can also use a "Safe T Planer" on either a radial drill press or a RAS. By tilting the tool head a few degrees you get a cove type cut. You vary the profile by the amount of tile. I did this many years ago to build my roll top desk, using a radial drill press. It does call for a lot of sanding.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.woodline.com/p-1772-3-piece-raised-panel-door-set-with-undercutter.aspx
woodline has great bits for the money
this is a whole set for $89
vertical bit for $43
3 1/4 for 62.

really the set is the best bang for the buck

I have a set of their moulding cutters and they have held up great


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, all you need is a raised panel bit… not a whole
set.

The issue with doing them on the table saw is
you'll have to do a lot of sanding to get rid of
the machine marks.

There are moulding heads for table saws. They
aren't expensive and not a lot of people like to 
use them anymore, but they work and you can
do some very creative things with them.


----------

